# Aftermarket Intercooler



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

As above I am looking for a aftermarket intercooler for a R35 to fit oem pipe work 
AC ETS or similar. 
thanks Mark


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can have std intercoolers recored with bar and plate ones.


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

O right. Although I would like to keep the original. To return to standard at any point.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think SVM had a pair for sale on eBay at £995 last week, you could get a deal off them as they appear to be struggling these days


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

Svm and linney would be at the bottom of my list. But I’ll look into it. 
was hoping someone might be upgrading to a race intercooler and be looking to off load a good super stock one.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

I’m selling my litchfield race intercooler


----------



## M111 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks. I noticed. It’s too good for what I need.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Airteck is good value and I have been told by my tuner works well.


----------

